# My contacts have multiplied!



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm running AOKP and when I signed into my Google account I now have triples and quadruples of all my contacts. I am not seeing any option to select and delete multiple contacts. Is there a way to do that so I don't have to delete one by one?


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

You might be able to find duplicates and merge them in your contacts in your Gmail account and it should sync with your phone. You can merge contacts on your phone, but you have to do it one by one. I've change stuff in my Gmail contacts before and it also change on my phone.

I don't know what would have caused this though.


----------

